

Show HN: NKjoep/i-love-markdown.css - leonvonblut
https://github.com/NKjoep/i-love-markdown.css

======
grimgrin
I saw this gist a few days ago:

[https://gist.github.com/ImJasonH/c00cdd7aece6945fb8ea](https://gist.github.com/ImJasonH/c00cdd7aece6945fb8ea)

Not sure how less (or more) thorough it is.

------
kibibu
The startling thing about this for me is seeing the "ch" CSS length unit. I've
never seen it before!

For others in the same boat, 1ch is the width of the zero character '0'.

------
fiatjaf
Please use correct numbers in the ordered list.

